# French Police Target UK Drivers



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

French Gendarme Target UK Drivers.
Just watch your speed!
This confirms what I recently said on another thread, that they can take you to a hole in the wall for the cash! It is quite normal, and you won't be able to drive away until you pay!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-23619783

edit
For those new to mainland European driving, these type of control are quite common and are carried out in many European Countries.
Nothing to be frightened of if you are road legal and within the speed limits.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Incidentally, sometimes they can have a weighbridge, although this is more common for trucks.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Good ! The laws that exist are sensible, easy to understand and well-advertised. Breaking them should be punishable. We've all seen and been affected by ghastly accidents on motorways and if a few of those can be avoided by the deterrent effect produced here then we should all be behind the move.

G


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

How many of us Motorhome drivers actually exceed the 110km/h limit in France?

And, if so, why?

The toll Motorway limit of 130km/h is certainly out of my league and I don't think mine would go anywhere near that speed even while going down a steep hill with a following wind.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

KeithChesterfield said:


> How many of us Motorhome drivers actually exceed the 110km/h limit in France?
> 
> And, if so, why?
> 
> ...


Keith, sometimes the speed limit reduces as you approach a peage or a bend. They have been known to watch these areas.
I have seen it many times and one that comes easily to mind is the 50k/h limit as you approach the Calais Ferry terminal.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

KeithChesterfield said:


> How many of us Motorhome drivers actually exceed the 110km/h limit in France?
> 
> :


From experience this last few months I think they are also watching the N and D roads and the limits there are much more complicated. During the re-organisation of N and D roads that has gone on over the past few years some of the speed limits have been increased in less populated villages and the boundaries extended so that through traffic is not slowed too much.

We have noticed how much more observant French drivers seem to be that they have been in the past !

G


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

32 special units in 674,0000 square kilometres, is there a prize for spotting one, thanks for the heads up though. We are really careful and never exceed the speed limits in any Country, we will weigh the van before we leave but that is one area that may be more marginal.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grath said:


> Keith, sometimes the speed limit reduces as you approach a peage or a bend. They have been known to watch these areas.
> I have seen it many times and one that comes easily to mind is the 50k/h limit as you approach the Calais Ferry terminal.


Those are the ones that will catch people Graham.

They can be very confusing, and sometimes it's difficult to know if they apply to you or not. The ones near crossroads for example . . . nobody ever slows down to 70kph as they approach, but it often looks as if you are supposed to.

I have to confess (   ) during all our time in France I have never been quite sure about one or two aspects of the driving laws. I'm rarely in any sort of hurry in "_holiday mode_" and err on the side of caution, but this thread has kicked my arse so I really must find out for sure.

Maybe a link to the definitive regs should be posted here, including the signage and an English translation.

Dave


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Maybe a link to the definitive regs should be posted here, including the signage and an English translation.
> 
> Dave


Dave,

That really would be most helpful if you could... :wink:

Regards,
John


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Shropshire Lads are smarter than Worcestershire yokels John. :wink:

I'd feel more confident following _*your *_lead!! :lol: :lol:

If I find a good site I'll post it - but can't do much until later.

Dabe


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

No real diference to the UK really !!! As you approach the toll booths on the new(er) Severn crossing heading INTO Wales there is a 50MPH speed limit and its VERY common to see Police enforcement. Anyone who gets done deserves it, there are pleanty of signs (more than you get in France as well!!) 

Any driver worthy of a driving licence SHOULD be alert enough to spot speed limit signs (or the red on white village signs in France) I adopt the attitude if I am unsure then I slow to 50KPH, for the short distances involved through these villages its not going to have any sizeable impact on my overall jouirney time, so whats the rush ???

Likewise on French motorways, the limit is plenty high enough and way beyond my best economical speed. You do need to careful on dual carriage ways that are NOT designated as mtorways as the limit is lower (if you are over 3500Kg)!!

Personally I dont have a problem with laws being enforced, if you dont break 'em you are not going to get fined.

Simples !!!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Have a look at this site - www.ideamerge.com/motoeuropa/roadsigns


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The controls mentioned above are possibly over and above the usual ones and you must remember there are many smaller local controls.
What used to bug me, when I was hauling chemicals through France, was that we tried to do it legally, showing the orange marker boards and keeping the speed down to the Dangerous Goods speed limit, and having the correct safety equipment.
We were an easy target and I can honestly say that I got a control check on average once every trip, and I did about 30 trips per year.
Some trips no controls, but another trip I could have two or three, I have even had two within about 5 kms, one just before a M Way split and the other just after. probably different departments!
But there were many guys who came off the ferry and removed the orange marker boards, then carried on at a higher speed.
The Gendarme could have easily caught them if they had used some common sense. All they would have needed was to contact the ferry company for a manifest and wait just down the road  Too easy  
Another thing. You might wonder why trucks keep dabbing their brakes while going down a very slight M Way hill. This is due to the fact that the vehicle will speed up, called over run and the Tacko will show speeding. A Driver can be fined for speeds shown on up to 7 previous days Tacko.
Dangerous goods speed limit on an Autoroute is 80kph. at 85 kph they will fine, maybe lower  
Just a little insight!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Let's face it, the standard of driving in the UK is abysmal. 
I find, generally, the French drive far more considerately than us. The gendarmerie most probably know this also. 
We can only blame ourselves if we are caught out (and I have been), so no use complaining. 
I don't think for one minute UK drivers are being targeted it's just our lousy driving that's being targeted.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Just don't speed. Whatever you drive or ride.

TM


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The approaches to peages are all the same and all are clearly marked.

If the normal speed limit for cars is 130, the first sign that you will see if 90, then 200m later 70, then 200m later 50 and for some toll booths there is a 30kph drive through limit.

BUT the time between these signs is not a great deal so if you are doing 130 (in a car) it requires considerable breaking to get down to the required speed and continued breaking between signs to reduce your speed.

The other thing that causes problems is the 130/110 difference for rain, at what point does the limit lower? How can you define it?

The limits are set by computer so that if the road surface is wet it will be 110 maximum, even if it is only a short light shower. Many people are cau7ght out by that as they expect some sort of sign that the limits have changed - there is NO SIGN visible to indicate the change.

It does not take much drizzle to cause the machines to lower the limit and if the surface has even some drops of rain that may be enough.

The 130 limit is generally only applicable to peage autoroutes although there are some "free" sections which have it as well, but for most it is 110. The signs showing the limits are repeated quite often BUT DO NOT RUST GPS INDICATIONS - they are wrong frequently.

If your MH is over 3.5t the maximum speeds are 110 not 130, 100 not 110 and 80 not 90. All French registered vehicles have to have stickers showing that although "visitors" do not, but the same limits apply. So adjust your speed accordingly, ignorance is no defence and if they stop you they will ask for the proof of registered mass.

Even if you are actually under 3.5t but have a registered maximum of e.g. 3.8t you are still bound by the lower speed limits.

So, know your mass, and know the limits for that mass and stick to them, even a 1kph over that limit is enough - they do not have the same 10% + 2 tolerance that the CPO's in the UK apply.

Know the rules and stick under the limits RIGIDLY.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I'm currently in France as have noticed some new camera things or warnings.

As you approach a 50kph limit there are new signs that display your speed (yes they have had that type of thing for a while) but these new ones then display the words -1 point! If your over. I've hit three in the last week at say 57kph and so I have lost three points! 

I do try not to speed and don't as a rule but sometimes the 50kph signs creep up on you and I feel it's safer to watch the road as I slow down than my speedo.

So how many points can I loose before I am evicted from France? 

I've had two on the bike as well. Does that count to my total and make five?

Personally I pay much more attention to the smiley face ones where you are rewarded with a fun smiley face and lately one that also said good driving with A thumbs up!

I feel I must however completely disagree with the bbc linked article grath! It states the Dutch and Swiss are much faster drivers than the Brits!! Absolute poppycock!! Anyone who has driven behind a Dutch van or car in Europe will know that they seldom get out of second gear!!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You have misunderstood Barry.

They are giving you points because they like your driving so much. These points can be redeemed for cash a local Police stations, just go in, produce your DL and V5 and ask, Alan.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

:smilecolros: :iroc: ottytrain5: :sign3:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Erneboy wrote:"You have misunderstood Barry. They are giving you points because they like your driving so much. These
points can be redeemed for cash a local Police stations, just go in, produce
your DL and V5 and ask, Alan."

Brilliant Alan thanks! There is a gendarmerie just a few miles back down the hill. I'll have a drive down and see them on the scooter as soon as I've finished me beer!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

For best results Barry I suggest that you drink several more cans of beer first. :lol:

Oh, and don't forget to smoke a Gitane or Camel as you walk into the Gendarmerie.


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi all, i tkink i posted about this last year,, used to live in France untill last November ,my neighbour was a retired chief of police ,Vendee section, he always maintained ,it was not just the English being targeted at this time of year ,it was all nationalities .as this was the time most countries have their national holidays ,roads a lot busier,people trying to get to their destination as quick as possible ,,which means more Gendarmes about,,all looking for Brownie points..stay safe and legal ,many regards Les..


----------

